# Eddie Griffin to Minnesota?



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow.... 




> Former Houston Rockets and New Jersey Nets forward Eddie Griffin says his next team will be the Minnesota Timberwolves.





The guy has talent, so if he get himself together mentally, he can still be a pretty darn good player. However, it say that McHale has expressed interest, and it didn't specifically say that he will be signed. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Didn't I just read on this page that he's going to the Lakers? Can someone tell me which one is correct.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

i dont think id have a problem with this at all, it is certainly worth a try


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Great pickup...

A lotto pick for probably a minimum contract...

He won't mess up in Minnesota, better place for him, more low profile than the glitz and glamour of L.A.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

If KG and Co. can keep Griffin in line, this may turn out to be an excellent pickup.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

idk, is he actually fully recovered??? if so he could be good if he can get off that 3 year monkey of not playing a game.....


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Why don't we give Lenny Cooke and Isiah Rider a call?

I'm wary. But we tried Hoiberg and Madsen at the vet. min and got great results. OTOH, they're basically Andy Griffith Show characters...


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Don't punch him KG because he'll try to kill you


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

well its official now, griffin signed with the wolves.
article is on their official page.
nice pickup IMO


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> Don't punch him KG because he'll try to kill you


Griffin'll go Uncercover Brother on KG's butt.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

im officailly calling this an "experiment". The wolves really have nothing to lose except for money.......

I got a question for everyone, who will last longer on the wolves roster this season? rickert or griffin???because we all know stepp is got 12 man written all over him!!!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> im officailly calling this an "experiment". The wolves really have nothing to lose except for money.......
> 
> I got a question for everyone, who will last longer on the wolves roster this season? rickert or griffin???because we all know stepp is got 12 man written all over him!!!




If, and a very very big "if", Griffin stays away from insanity, he'll stay on the roster. Griffin has talent, and even if he can't shoot as well, dribble as well, etc, he's still got long arms and he can block some shots. Playing behind KG though, there's not many minutes to be had.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Playing behind KG though, there's not many minutes to be had.


I agree with that, but he will get some clock as a backup PF should he make the squad. the wolves tend to play some small ball too. but i'd rather have a guy like griffin who has the potential to be good, then another year of gary trent. i loved gary trent, but it was time for him to move on.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well if he can play as 3/4 of wat he used to be i think it is a win. He can score and block shots. He has quite a bit of potential.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

He is basically a 4 with good defensive abilities. He is no 3 by any means, but I like this signing a lot. Because apparently there is a good samaritan clause in his contract that if he has any legal problems, his contract immediately becomes void. So basically this a no risk situation.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well that is good. does anyone know what the deal's details are? how many yuears? more than likely 1


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> well that is good. does anyone know what the deal's details are? how many yuears? more than likely 1




It looks like it's a minimum deal for one year. If you scroll down to Minnesota on this link, that's what it shows: http://www.dfw.net/~patricia/contracts 



I'm not sure what the minimum for a 4th year player is, but probably like $750,000-$800,000.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

thanks koko, i guess this takes away all chances of us signing keon clark


----------

